# Jasper Reports und nbm



## Joob (28. Mai 2021)

Ich hätte aber noch eine Frage.
Für die Jasper Reports Integration, verwende ich das nbm 5.6.0

Im Gradel lade ich das Jasper 6.16, das ist doch die Version welche in meinem Projekt verwende.
Das nbm ermöglicht mir die Reports in netbeans zu bearbeiten.

Kann mir jemand das Zusammenspiel erklären.
Also warum kann die nbm problemlos mit immer neuen JasperVersionen arbeiten und wie stehen die im Zusammenhang ?


----------



## mrBrown (28. Mai 2021)

Hab das mal in ein neues Thema verschoben, weil es nichts mit dem anderen zu tun hatte.


----------

